# Ovulation predictor kits



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I am switching from Reprofit to copenhagen fertility center and the doctor from there i just spoke to wants me to do an unstimulated cycle (DIUI) even without a trigger shot(!)  he said to use OPKs rather than spending on a scan.  And i guess doing it naturally even a scan won't tell them what they need i.e. when LH surge is and when to tx?? 

It's thrown me a bit as I just expected him to recommend a scan and i'm a bit nervous about somehow stuffing things up with the kits.  What tests/make would anyone recommend? I've only used them for one month before and the test i used only had a smiley face for LH surge or nothing.  I have read somewhere that some girls have them where a faint line appears and if you keep testing gets stronger etc.  These sound like they might be more useful so i can arrange my travel and timing better.

Any thoughts?

GG x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Scans can help as although they won't be able to show the LH surge, they can show the developing follicle and womb lining thickness. I've never done IUI but did 6 months of Clomid (to boost as ovulate fine on own, so was to release more eggs) and also have done 2 natural FETs....both FETs and 3mths of the Clomid I had monthly scans. Our clinic don't use OPKs. The scans show the developing follicle(s) and the sizes so can help determine when ovulation should happen as they like a follicle to be minimum of about 18 mm before it ruptures.

I did use OPKs when we very first started ttc but only used them for a few months, think it was around 6mths and that was over 7 years ago...not bothered with them since.

I used Clearblue with the lines.... http://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-red-ovulation-test.php

You can get really cheap OPKs on the internet, such as on eBay but I've never bought them.

A definite positive OPK is when your test line is the same colour or darker than the control line. Once you get a definite positive OPK then you should ovulate around 36 hours later but it can be anywhere between 12-48 hours later.

Unlike pregnancy tests, where it's best to test with first morning pee, with OPKs it's much better to test around midday/early afternoon and not first morning pee as many women get the LH surge in the morning but it can take a few hours to synthesise and be detected in pee ....so try to leave approx 4 hours after drinking in the morning and test anytime from midday onwards, until around 8pm.

Here's some info...

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/opk-faq.htm

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Natasha

To be honest i'd actually rather not use them but if they're not giving me a trigger shot then i'll have to won't I?  As otherwise (like when i was at Reprofit) the want you to have a scan on day 10 to check follie size and lining thickness then they tell you when to take trigger and when to tx. 

When the consultant has emailed me my instructions I might request scan and trigger instead of OPK and no trigger but there must be a good reason for him telling me to do unstimulated as he seemed quite sure and I know that other women going there who have requested medicated have been granted it so it may be due to the fact that although i said twins wouldn't be a problem he said there was more risk of spontaneous abortion with twins than singleton. (Does that just mean miscarriage but is their way of saying it??).

Thought it was all going to be clear once I'd spoken to the doctor but i'm actually more confused.com now....quelle surprise....nothing about this roller coaster is easy is it.

GG x


----------

